# Proper shaker for sugar/cinnamon



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Sep 28, 2021)

What would be a good shaker for a sugar/cinnamon mix, for a family kitchen?  One that can be closed would be nice to prevent humidity.  My family likes to make cinnamon toast, and I can think of other times it might have been nice.  I think the pour hole size is a consideration?


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 28, 2021)

I bought a Schilling Cinnamon & Sugar mix and then I just keep refilling it with my own mix.  I just like that it was labeled properly, but you could probably use other spice jars just remove the label.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 28, 2021)

I use an old salt shaker that lost it's mate. It doesn't have a cover, but I've never noticed any clumping. I keep it in the pantry. I also fill the jar only ¼ of the way and use it quickly enough that the cinnamon flavor stays strong.

Also, welcome to DC, Awesome.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 28, 2021)

I used to use and old shaker that has very large holes, don't remember the spice that came in it, but like you say it has a screw on lid.  

Screw on lids are essential for kids when getting out and putting away.  LOL (or even the flip top ones, but they have a tendency to break off with constant use)

and yeah, I can see you might want to keep it tight in the humidity of Florida.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2021)

I have seen people use a couple of whole coffee beans in a sugar container to keep it from clumping. It's a similar to the trick of putting rice in the salt shaker. I haven't tried it, so I can't say for sure that it works.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 29, 2021)

Coffee beans? LOL Wow!  Wonder if it flavoured the sugar.  Better off to put dry kidney beans or some other large type.


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Sep 29, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> I bought a Schilling Cinnamon & Sugar mix and then I just keep refilling it with my own mix.  I just like that it was labeled properly, but you could probably use other spice jars just remove the label.



Welp, this is basically what I did.  I did a recipe last night that happened to empty one of my McCormick cinnamon shakers, and I just reused it.  So I'm a happy camper now.


----------

